# Free Software ... Free Intakes ... Free Serial Port Switches ... Free Exhaust ...



## RevoTechnik-GM (Apr 20, 2011)

That's right...not only are we having one of the biggest sales of the year, we're giving away FREE STUFF all weekend long.

Revo Technik, Stasis Engineering, and Eurojet Racing have teamed up to create the largest performance group in the VAG community. 
Now it's our chance to give back to the community that has allowed us to grow and work our way to the top. 
*
STOP BY OUR BOOTH AT WATERFEST - SATURDAY the 21st and SUNDAY the 22nd to take advantage of these specials*:

*SOFTWARE SPECIALS*
*Pre-Pay to get your car flashed by our professional staff during the show and receive 30% OFF retail*.
Every car registered for our *PRE-PAY SPECIAL** will be entered into a drawing for FREE STUFF.
We're giving away:
*- Free Serial Port Switches 
- Free Down-pipes and Stage 2 software upgrades
- Some lucky person will even win a FULL Turbo Back Exhaust.*

*Didn't make time to pre-pay?*
Don't worry, all ECU software purchases are still 20% off ALL WEEKEND LONG.
Serial Port Switches (SPS) are also in stock and $50 OFF retail.


*HARDWARE SPECIALS*
*Buy any Eurojet or Stasis product during Waterfest and be entered into a drawing for*...
*Free Revo Technik Software -OR- a number of other cool prizes.*
We're bringing out our largest supply of inventory ever.
Intakes - Downpipes - Intercoolers - Exhausts - PCV kits - and MORE.
*If it's not in stock, we'll ship it for FREE.*
*All Eurojet and Stasis products* are *10% OFF* of retail. 

You don't have to spend money to win!
*Stop by out booth and find out about our "Stick IT to Win IT" promotion happening ALL WEEKEND LONG*...
Giveaways include *Free Software* - *Free Intake* - *Downpipe* - *Full Exhaust* - and *Gift Certificates*.


*To be eligible for the Pre-Pay special, you must pay in advance for your software through any of our Authorized Revo Technik dealers. Once you're paid in full, contact us and we'll schedule your flash anytime Saturday or Sunday. All flashes will be completed in under 1 hour. No waiting in line, no sitting around waiting in your car.


----------



## RevoTechnik-GM (Apr 20, 2011)

BUMP ... for discount examples.



Did you know that 30% OFF of retail on a $1199 flash is *LESS than $850*?!?!

If you can't decide just yet, the 20% OFF of retail discount on a $1199 flash still puts you at *UNDER $960*!

That's a pretty spectacular deal if you ask me.

Who's in?


----------



## RevoTechnik-GM (Apr 20, 2011)

BUMP ... Last Day to get in on the pre-sale action and save 30% OFF ALL ECU Software.

Haven't decided yet? That's fine too.
Stop by our booth and let us answer any questions that help you make a decision. 

20% discounts, Free giveaways, and more special offers ALL WEEKEND LONG.


----------

